# ear drops when playing ball



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

whenever i play ball with my dog, i notice her ear drops after a couple of tosses..she shakes her head and seems bothered by it...she s 8 months old know so all her teeth are in,,i cant see any obvious problems with her mouth,, has anyone ever experincened this problem????


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

How do the ears look otherwise? The signs you mentioned do seem pretty consistent with a problem in the ear.


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> How do the ears look otherwise? The signs you mentioned do seem pretty consistent with a problem in the ear.


 ears are fine normally..it only happens playing ball..shes very intense during play...i cant seem to figure it out


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

It could just be like with my dog. If you look at my avatar, you'll see that one of the pup's ears is down. They'd been playing and before they started his ear was up. They stayed up permanently at 10 months. In the morning when he first saw me, they'd both be upright but after any type of exertion, they'd droop a bit.

The other pup's ears were up long before her brother's and however intensely she played, never drooped.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Your dog is kinda young, so I don't see a problem. Does she bite well ?? If not, then THAT is a problem.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Er, I doubt the ear drop is really the issue. Couple it with the fact that there's head shaking... well, there's a pretty good chance something else is going on maybe even health related. I don't have any prick ears yet, but everyone of 'em that I have seen do what the OP describes had something going on with their ear. Actually, the ear wasn't the problem its generally been something else like a food allergy you just saw it come through in the ears first.


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Your dog is kinda young, so I don't see a problem. Does she bite well ?? If not, then THAT is a problem.


 know that makes sense,,she doesnt bite that well,,hopefully thats the reason for her lack of tug drive..otherwise her ball drive is super crazy,,,and shes always super crazy...her ears are never folded over,,they have been up strong since she was 6 weeks old never seen the fold over yet yet,,its only certain times when i throw the ball and on her way back the left ear is kind of pointing sideways not folded,,and she def seems irritated,,could it be something to do with her jaw maybe???


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't know about her drive, but an ear infection will cause pain when they bite. There are many dogs that prefer the ball, and so you stop playing ball and put a tug on a line so they figure out to play that instead.

Weeds, (well seeds from weeds) and dirt can cause that sorta look as well, they get in the ears.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Head shaking was a clue I needed to take the dog to the vet. Shure enough an ear infection. Any black gunk in the ears?


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Edward Egan said:


> Head shaking was a clue I needed to take the dog to the vet. Shure enough an ear infection. Any black gunk in the ears?


no black gunk..been to the vet no ear infection..and we train twice a week with agitation work,which shes just not that into,sometimes..maybe she is just a shitter..


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

vincent demaio said:


> no black gunk..been to the vet no ear infection..and we train twice a week with agitation work,which shes just not that into,sometimes..maybe she is just a shitter..


 
Give it some time, all pups mature at different ages. Maybe it is time to tie her out and let her watch other dogs work for a while, might make her decide she want's to get in the game?


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Kyle Sprag said:


> Give it some time, all pups mature at different ages. Maybe it is time to tie her out and let her watch other dogs work for a while, might make her decide she want's to get in the game?


 we actually did that last week didnt help..she does better by herself..i know shes young and im gonna give it time i just dont wanna end up with a dog that i put some time and money into,, that at 18 months months she still doesnt wanna bite..


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Vincent, there is a part of the ear called the Eustation tube. This tube connects the mouth to the ear, it expands when pressure builds up in the ear, this is how you "pop" your ears. if the tube is inflammed with an infection or a foriegn object glogs it, this can make it hard for gas to escape the ear causing discomfort. You may be able to see the inflammation in the mouth, you may not. It's a small tube normally not seen by the naked eye. If it's inflammed it will be small but red and look like a sock turning in on it's self. Another sign is if you pull gently on the ear the dog will show discomfort. This sign may or may not be present for a inner infection.A fever at night only would be another sign. Inner ear infections can be serious and have terminal effects if not taken care of. If you can get a hold of some Clavamox, a 10 day cycle may clear it up. May save you a trip to the vet. If it's a fungal infection..if it's an infection in the first place. Para-yeast from PHDproducts.com will kill it. If it's bacteria, you'll need the anti-biotics. 

I am not a vet and this just one thing it maybe...if it's anything at all.


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

James Downey said:


> Vincent, there is a part of the ear called the Eustation tube. This tube connects the mouth to the ear, it expands when pressure builds up in the ear, this is how you "pop" your ears. if the tube is inflammed with an infection or a foriegn object glogs it, this can make it hard for gas to escape the ear causing discomfort. You may be able to see the inflammation in the mouth, you may not. It's a small tube normally not seen by the naked eye. If it's inflammed it will be small but red and look like a sock turning in on it's self. Another sign is if you pull gently on the ear the dog will show discomfort. This sign may or may not be present for a inner infection.A fever at night only would be another sign. Inner ear infections can be serious and have terminal effects if not taken care of. If you can get a hold of some Clavamox, a 10 day cycle may clear it up. May save you a trip to the vet. If it's a fungal infection..if it's an infection in the first place. Para-yeast from PHDproducts.com will kill it. If it's bacteria, you'll need the anti-biotics.
> 
> thanks for the help james..
> I am not a vet and this just one thing it maybe...if it's anything at all.


----------

